# Custom Printed Corks?



## Boatboy24

OK, I know this has been discussed, but I can't seem to find it. Looking at what is in the pipeline for bottling this year, I realize 1,000 corks isn't too insane a purchase anymore. If I recall correctly, Runningwolf and maybe some others buy lots of 1,000 corks and have them printed/etched/branded. If you do this, where do you have it done?

Thanks.


----------



## JohnT

My cork guy handled all of that. Printing was free for a 1 time set up charge of $40.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> My cork guy handled all of that. Printing was free for a 1 time set up charge of $40.



And your "cork guy" is...?


----------



## Elmer

JohnT said:


> My cork guy handled all of that. Printing was free for a 1 time set up charge of $40.



I have to admit, I would be all geeked up about having a cork with a custom label.....

But I am probably the only person who would find it awesome!
All my other friends probably would not even notice!


----------



## ibglowin

Yea

Bunch of us have used Lafitte Custom Cork. The one time set up fee is a little higher than $40 I can't remember but it seems more like I paid $80. They are easy to deal with and basically ship the corks to you with a bill inside trusting that you will send them a check or call them with a CC# We all get the 1+1 (#1 grade) Cost is about $0.11 each IIRC. I don't make half of what Dan makes and mine lasted right at 2 years and held up just fine until I reordered my second batch.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Mike. That was the one I was thinking of.

Anyone care to share pics of their corks? (oh boy, let's see what kind of response this gets...)


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Mike. That was the one I was thinking of.
> 
> Anyone care to share pics of their corks? (oh boy, let's see what kind of response this gets...)



That is why I am on probation to begin with!


----------



## ibglowin

Here is mine


----------



## Boatboy24

I heard back from Lafitte and here is their response, in case anyone else is interested. Cost is VERY reasonable. I'll cork over 300 bottles this year. Buying 300 corks this year, then again next year in batches of 100 would be about equal to what I'd spend on 1,000 from these guys (not including the one time die cast fee). I will probably go ahead and take the plunge. Just need to dream up a logo...

_Hi Jim,
Thank you for your email about 1+1 corks. Lafitte is a cork producer, we sell our products, and have been doing so for 5 generations. We like to work with wine brands of all sizes, and we ask for a minimum order of just 1,000 corks. All we will need is your logo image in a PDF file, we then size it to properly fit the cork, send you a proof and we are good to go. The die takes one week, once the die is in house our cork production time is just one week. Everything for North America is done and shipped out of our Napa, CA facility.
Pricing for our four 1+1 cork grades are:
A45235TTA, 1+1A grade (9 x 1 3/4" 1+1 wine cork) $120/1,000
A45235TTB, 1+1B grade (9 x 1 3/4" 1+1 wine cork) $107/1,000 (Industry's top grade)
A45235TTC, 1+1C grade (9 x 1 3/4" 1+1 wine cork) $95/1,000
A45235TTD, 1+1D grade (9 x 1 3/4" 1+1 wine cork) $80/1,000

Ink print logo die, $100 (one time production fee) (Industry's standard)
Fire Brand die, $250 (for the old school look)

Hope this info helps, please let me know which grade we can set you up with. Thank you.
Cheers!_


----------



## geek

What's the difference among those?



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

Here is mine.


----------



## geek

Nice...


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

Finally found a couple of pics of the actual cork. They do good work.


----------



## geek

Mike, did the same place make them?


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes, Mike and I both got them done at the same place.


----------



## geek

I'd check what the difference is between A,B,C and D.


----------



## Runningwolf

As far as I'm concerned the industry already did that for me. If B is the industry standard for commercial wineries, then thats the one that I want.


----------



## dralarms

Omg, it's a 200 year old popeye


----------



## Boatboy24

I plan to order grade B. My first order, including the set up will be equivalent in cost per cork to what I'm paying now, buying by the 100 (20-22 cents). After that, it'll be about half that. The only drawback is I have to store 1,000 corks.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boatboy24 said:


> I plan to order grade B. My first order, including the set up will be equivalent in cost per cork to what I'm paying now, buying by the 100 (20-22 cents). After that, it'll be about half that. The only drawback is I have to store 1,000 corks.



You need to make an corkidor.


----------



## ckvchestnut

dralarms said:


> Omg, it's a 200 year old popeye




Lmao! I thought so too! Shouldn't make fun of popeye!


----------



## Runningwolf

I love Popeye!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=l1IGPcKQiWo


----------



## GreginND

Here's a picture of A, B and C grade corks.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I recognize that sample cork set. I went with the 1+1 "A" grade. Like only $0.01 more (ea) for a perfect slice o (100% pure perfect) cork on both ends.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike, I just double checked an old receipt and you're right I am also getting the A corks.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL my mind is not what it once was but it seemed like when I ordered the 1+1 "A" grade was easily worth the extra after looking at the samples they sent. The lower grades were OK just not as near picture perfect as the "A" grade.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, played around a little over the weekend and looking for some opinions. Which design do you like more? 

View attachment corks.pdf


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> You need to make an corkidor.



I have one - sort of. I keep my hoses, airlocks and bungs in a bucket with a jar of Meta solution in the bottom. On top of all that, I have a colander full of corks. I only keep 30-50 in there at a time. Just enough so that I'm ready to bottle the next batch at a moment's notice. I'll have to get one dedicated to corks though.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, played around a little over the weekend and looking for some opinions. Which design do you like more?



I like the wavier one (_id est_, the second one).


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, played around a little over the weekend and looking for some opinions. Which design do you like more?


 

My thinking is that you may want to go with the first one. I believe that most corks are branded and not inked. There is no grey, just one tone or color (black/brown depending on the material) 

The second image you have has black and grey colors.


----------



## Stickymatch

How long can I age with the 1+1 "A" grade? Everything I've read on the innerweb said you should use a full, all natural cork if you wanted to go 4-5 years. What's been your experience with the agglomerated with full disk ends and term of aging? Assuming you guys have any wine that lasts that long before being consumed


----------



## ibglowin

I like the 2nd one also. I would rework it a bit in order to stretch it out so more of the cork is actually branded instead of just a small swatch. You want the majority of the cork to have printing on it.

Increase font size(s) large enough so it looks more like:

Broad Run
Cellars
(WAVE)
Established 2012


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> And your "cork guy" is...?


 
...out of busness. He was very local so I could pick up my corks and save a TON on freight. Before he closed up shop, he gave me the brands with my artwork. 

Although I have enough corks to last me a while, I am in the market for a new cork guy.


----------



## ibglowin

These corks will age wine safely *at least* 10 years if *YOU* have proper storage conditions for your wine. You age it in your house/kitchen area at 80 degrees and no cork will age a wine for any decent length of time.



Stickymatch said:


> How long can I age with the 1+1 "A" grade? Everything I've read on the innerweb said you should use a full, all natural cork if you wanted to go 4-5 years. What's been your experience with the agglomerated with full disk ends and term of aging? Assuming you guys have any wine that lasts that long before being consumed


----------



## ibglowin

JohnT said:


> I am in the market for a new cork guy.




Oh that just sounded too good to pass up JohnT. Do tell!


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks for the quick input! 

John: I share your concern on the grayscale and plan to ask about that. Having it straight B&W, it might not look as nice.

Mike: I like the idea of taking up more space. One thought I had was to run that logo on the cork twice - once in one direction and once in the other. That way, you don't have to fuss about which direction the cork is facing. So the final artwork might look more like this:



.


----------



## Stickymatch

ibglowin said:


> These corks will age wine safely *at least* 10 years if *YOU* have proper storage conditions for your wine. You age it in your house/kitchen area at 80 degrees and no cork will age a wine for any decent length of time.



Thanks and agree on the temp/aging issue. I should have stated that I was assuming proper conditions were a given.


----------



## ibglowin

These are great corks for the $$$. Both ends have a ~0.25" slice of pure 100% cork so your wine touches nothing but pure cork, no agglomerate.


----------



## ibglowin

That would also work. You will have to run it past them antways so they can tell if right up front if there're is any problems.

I would also just change the image from greyscale to B&W and that wave will pop nicely. If that is the one you go with.





Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks for the quick input!
> 
> John: I share your concern on the grayscale and plan to ask about that. Having it straight B&W, it might not look as nice.
> 
> Mike: I like the idea of taking up more space. One thought I had was to run that logo on the cork twice - once in one direction and once in the other. That way, you don't have to fuss about which direction the cork is facing. So the final artwork might look more like this:
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## GreginND

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, played around a little over the weekend and looking for some opinions. Which design do you like more?



I like the top one. It reminds me more of a flowing river which I like. The wavier one looks like a piece of cloth or something. I think the waves would look better on the cork especially if it needs to be B/W.


----------



## geek

Jim, how did you create that artwork?


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> I like the top one. It reminds me more of a flowing river which I like. The wavier one looks like a piece of cloth or something. I think the waves would look better on the cork especially if it needs to be B/W.



Flowing river is what I'm going for. Broad Run is the stream that runs behind my house. 




geek said:


> Jim, how did you create that artwork?



Microsoft Word.  

I searched with the Google machine for "river illustration", "river clipart", etc. and those graphics were the best I found for what I had in mind. I just pasted the graphic into the Word doc and added text boxes above and below. Finally, I used the Windows snipping tool to copy the whole thing as an image.


----------



## geek

did they give you any specs on the size of the art work (length, pixels, resolution, etc)?


----------



## ibglowin

Usually 300dpi for a sharp impression. They will shrink to fit.


----------



## Runningwolf

I also like the first one best. I would search a bit more for river image as I don't get that out of either one. 

That's a neat idea you have about applying the name twice in different directions. Even wineries don't worry about that as the corks go into a big hopper and they go in the way they land.


----------



## tonyt

I didn't realize they were bi-disk type corks. That clinches it for me. I've been using bi-disk for a few years now, best of both worlds. I use about 300 number 9s per year. How long do yall think these will stay fresh if I repackage in 100s with the Food Saver?


----------



## dralarms

They will last for a couple years in a corkadore.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thank you all! I really appreciate all the input. I continue my search for a graphic with the proper proportions that will induce thoughts of a flowing stream. Nothing better than what I've shown you already has been found. While I was strongly in favor of the 2nd design initially, I'm beginning to lean more toward the first now, due to it's simplicity. This has turned into a fun little project, and will likely have some influence on future label designs as well, since I'd have a logo of sorts. 

Tony: I never thought about using the Foodsaver, but that is a great idea. I imagine they'd keep for a very long time once they're vaccum sealed.


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Oh that just sounded too good to pass up JohnT. Do tell!


There is nothing to tell. My cork supplier closed up shop. I now need a new cork supplier.


----------



## knockabout

Boatboy24 said:


> OK, played around a little over the weekend and looking for some opinions. Which design do you like more?



I think the top will print better, but I like the bottom one too.


----------



## Boatboy24

Update:

After additional searching, I didn't find anything better that would be "printable" on the corks. So I went with the first design. I also had a stencil made of the logo from stencilsonline.com. I'll put that on my barrels, brute can/lid, fermenters, buckets, neighbors cat, etc. 

Laffite was a pleasure to deal with and Nate was extremely helpful answering all my questions and providing some advice on helping me decide between the two designs. 

I'll post up some pics when I have everything in hand. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## ibglowin

Brilliant idea! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

That pic is where I got the idea!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL, thought so. I had them (online stencils) make me up a large stencil that says *Le Petit Chai* (the little barrel room) a while back. Painted it on the door to the Winery/Cellar.


----------



## JohnT

Seriously glowin, 

What will it take to get you to change your avatar???


----------



## ibglowin

Look into my Avatar…………..


----------



## Stickymatch

Boatboy24 said:


> Update:
> 
> After additional searching, I didn't find anything better that would be "printable" on the corks. So I went with the first design. I also had a stencil made of the logo from stencilsonline.com. I'll put that on my barrels, brute can/lid, fermenters, buckets, neighbors cat, etc.
> 
> Laffite was a pleasure to deal with and Nate was extremely helpful answering all my questions and providing some advice on helping me decide between the two designs.
> 
> I'll post up some pics when I have everything in hand. Thanks again for all your input.



Out of curiosity, what has been the response time from Laffite? I sent them an email on Thursday, using the sales email address on their site, and haven't received any response back.


----------



## Boatboy24

Stickymatch said:


> Out of curiosity, what has been the response time from Laffite? I sent them an email on Thursday, using the sales email address on their site, and haven't received any response back.



I heard back on my initial inquiry within a couple hours. It may have been less than an hour, but I don't recall exactly. I do remember it was pretty quick. 

Have you checked your junk/spam folder?


----------



## Stickymatch

Boatboy24 said:


> I heard back on my initial inquiry within a couple hours. It may have been less than an hour, but I don't recall exactly. I do remember it was pretty quick.
> 
> Have you checked your junk/spam folder?



Yep, no dice.


----------



## ibglowin

I just called them direct and asked for a sales person.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, my corks are done and are on their way from CA. I'll post up a pic or two when they arrive, but I just wanted to put a plug in for Lafitte. They've been very easy to deal with and I expect the final product to be nothing short of fabulous. 

I only make about 350 bottles a year, so this order should last me a while. I plan to do what TonyT mentioned and separate into batches of 100, then vacuum seal each batch in a foodsaver bag. I'll keep a running inventory of 100 or so in my "corkidor" where I keep corks, stoppers, airlocks and hoses.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like a good plan. Keep us posted on how they last in the sealed bag. Looking forward to the pics once they arrive. Once again Lafitte is fantastic to work with and they treat us little guys just like we were a big guy!


----------



## geek

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, my corks are done and are on their way from CA. I'll post up a pic or two when they arrive, but I just wanted to put a plug in for Lafitte. They've been very easy to deal with and I expect the final product to be nothing short of fabulous.
> 
> I only make about 350 bottles a year, so this order should last me a while. I plan to do what TonyT mentioned and separate into batches of 100, then vacuum seal each batch in a foodsaver bag. I'll keep a running inventory of 100 or so in my "corkidor" where I keep corks, stoppers, airlocks and hoses.



cool, can't wait to see a picture Jim.


----------



## tonyt

Just approved my proof yesterday.


----------



## Boatboy24

UPS came about an hour ago. I'm really pleased with these corks. Very high quality.


----------



## Kraffty

very professional, bet you can't wait to bottle and give that first one away. I remember you sharing some of the costs but what was the overall bill?
Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

Beautiful!!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ibglowin

Nothing feels better than a custom cork!

Well almost!


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks great, Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> very professional, bet you can't wait to bottle and give that first one away. I remember you sharing some of the costs but what was the overall bill?
> Mike



Total cost came to $240, including shipping to Virginia. That also included a $100 die cast (one time). So the next order should only be $140, including shipping. 

I've been buying 1+1 agglomerated corks in lots of 100 and typically pay $0.22-$0.25 a piece, so this first order was really no more expensive (I just had to buy 1,000 corks). These appear to be of much higher quality too. Next order, I'll be down to about $0.14/cork delivered.


----------



## geek

Nice Jim...


----------



## tonyt

Got mine in yesterday. I couldn't be more pleased. They accomplished incredible detail. The back has a vertical "Tortorici" in Old English font.


----------



## geek

very nice Tony, enjoy..!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Really nice, Tony. 

I bottled using mine for the first time the other night. Had about ten or so of the 1+1s I had purchased from MoreWine left. While those were nice corks in my opinion, they don't compare to the corks Laffite sent.


----------



## Stickymatch

Well after waiting a few days after not getting a reply back from Lafitte after me initial email, I gave them a call and received a call back from Nate relatively quickly and started the process. We had to work through some issues with the proof as it wasn't the quality I expected for a proof compared to my proof experience I have with my employment, but Nate and Denise assured me that the resolution would be there and Denise went above and beyond to order the die and print a few corks to show me for approval.

However, I never received an email regarding shipping and they just happened to show up 2 days after I left for a week long business trip to China. Nevertheless, I am very happy with how they turned out and will add a level of detail to my wine and will nicely complement my labels as well. These were printed on the 1+1A corks.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW very nice and they did come out nice and sharp.


----------



## sour_grapes

The clarity on those is amazing!


----------



## Boatboy24

Great detail! 

Once again, I'm super happy with them.


----------



## tonyt

Greatdesign also Stickymatch.


----------



## ChefChrisLaVecchia

The different grades of corks are for wine storage. The cheaper corks will be good to store wine up to 2 years, then the next expensive will store wine up to about 4 years, then the more expensive corks are better if you are storing the wine for 5, 10+ years. I started making my wine this past September. It is still sitting in barrels, but we plan to bottle it this August, September. I have my own private label and am using a company called WidgetCo. Their prices are very reasonable, free shipping, but the only downside is the 1,000 minimum. I will get about 250 bottles from a full barrel so will have a lot of extra corks to hold on to, but can definitely save them for next year, and also make a nice decoration by filling up one of those huge wine glasses with corks to make a nice display piece in the office or trade-show booth.


----------



## hijack

Where can I get my corks customized? Im looking for a quick and reasonable turnaround.


----------



## sour_grapes

hijack said:


> Where can I get my corks customized? Im looking for a quick and reasonable turnaround.



Check out this thread: Custom Printed Corks?


----------



## William Richardson

Runningwolf said:


> You need to make an corkidor.
> 
> View attachment 14938


Okay runningwolf can you elaborate on this cork storage contraption?


----------



## ibglowin

He is not posting anymore. You take a bucket with an airtight lid. Fill a quart milk jug with KMETA solution (leave the lid off) insert the jug like in the photo, pour corks around the jug. Place lid back on bucket and seal. Your corks are now under SO2 and ready for use when needed. As long as you smell SO2 when you open the lid your corks are good. You will need to add more KMETA once a year or so.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

sour_grapes said:


> Check out this thread: Custom Printed Corks?


While viewing custom labels on "Bottle Your Brand", I noticed some personalized corks.


----------



## Mario Dinis

Which cork printing company do you guys use?


----------



## ibglowin

Check out this thread: Custom Printed Corks?



Mario Dinis said:


> Which cork printing company do you guys use?


----------



## Mario Dinis

ibglowin said:


> Check out this thread: Custom Printed Corks?


I did, only saw Laffite, but the site is unavailable.


----------



## ibglowin

Works fine for me.





__





Lafitte Cork & Capsule | North America


Lafitte maintains a family-owned business with production and distribution facilities for wine corks and capsules in Chile, France, Portugal and the U.S.




www.lafitte-usa.com








Mario Dinis said:


> I did, only saw Laffite, but the site is unavailable.


----------



## cmason1957

Looks like the website for lafitte Corks has changed to be Lafitte Cork & Capsule | North America


----------



## Mario Dinis

ibglowin said:


> Works fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lafitte Cork & Capsule | North America
> 
> 
> Lafitte maintains a family-owned business with production and distribution facilities for wine corks and capsules in Chile, France, Portugal and the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lafitte-usa.com


Thank you, that works. I was getting a 404 error.


----------



## Mario Dinis

cmason1957 said:


> Looks like the website for lafitte Corks has changed to be Lafitte Cork & Capsule | North America


Thanks, got it now.


----------



## ibglowin

This thread was started 6 years ago soooooo links may be out of date.



Mario Dinis said:


> Thank you, that works. I was getting a 404 error.


----------

